# Eureka Mignon for light commercial use



## buzz (Jun 1, 2017)

Hi guys,

im thinking of getting the Eureka Mignon Mk2 on demand, for my coffee van.

The manufacture describes light commercial use, but i cant find any info on grams per second.

Im worried it may be too slow,

Does anyone have advice regarding this, or an alternative in the sub £400 range?

many thanks


----------



## buzz (Jun 1, 2017)

OK, like magic i have found stats. 15 secs for 16grams. Way too slow.

I'd still like to hear other options.

Do i really need an on demand grinder for what i anticipate to be relatively low foot fall?

I just want to get consistancy- maybe a doserless combined with scales would be a compromise?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

For that kind of money you can pick up a good second hand commercial grinder ( superjolly etc )

Its not just the speed you need but the ability to deliver something good/better in the cup.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

give @coffeechap a pm if he does not pick this up.....he will probably have options for you


----------

